
The SuperH-3, part 1: Introduction - taspeotis
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20190805-00/?p=102749
======
kencausey
And Part 3:
[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20190807-00/?p=10...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20190807-00/?p=102769)

------
strangecasts
Part 2 is up:
[https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20190806-17/?p=10...](https://devblogs.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20190806-17/?p=102752)

